

What I Do for a Living - olivercameron
http://ticci.org/what-i-do-for-a-living

======
dysoco
I don't really understand this article... anyone care to explain? Maybe I need
some background information.

~~~
danso
The author is an under-25 tech writer who founded MacStories.net. He was
recently diagnosed with cancer, a cancer which he believes he did not act
quickly enough to get treated. As a doctor makes small talk with him about
what he does for a living, he reflects on his life choices to be come a tech
writer and about the importance of doing what you love and making a
difference.

~~~
dysoco
Ah I see, I couldn't understand the relation between his situation and his
job.

~~~
alexwebmaster
I was also puzzled. It seems like an attempt to describe an epic moment when
in reality is just an awkward one.

------
run4yourlives
I fricken hate that stupid "kudos" button that auto upvotes. Talk about bad
design.

~~~
Cogito
I missed it the first time, so I went back to see what you were referring to.

Now I want my Kudos back.

When you hover over the Kudos button it says "Don't move" for 1 second, and
then up-votes the article. There is no way to get the vote back (that I can
see) and it takes about a second to read what on earth the thing you just
mouseover'd is saying, which means your vote is cast before you know it.

For reference, the following code is the implementation I see :)

    
    
        function s(t) {
            t.addClass("active"),
            t.children(".counter").children("span.txt").html("Don&rsquo;t move"),
            t.children(".counter").children("span.num").hide(),
            e = setTimeout(function() {
              clearTimeout(e), u(t)
            }, 1e3)
        }
    

[edit] added some linebreaks to the code

------
jval
Awesome article and props to him for sharing that, must be hard to pour out
something that is really hard for him and for all of us to admit, which is
that even though we know not to put our work ahead of our health, we do.

If this can serve as a wake up call for people to stop putting off the burning
necessities of health and family then it probably has more value than 99.9% of
the stuff circulating on the internet.

------
_Lemon_
This left me thinking "what are the signs of cancer"? Here are a couple of
links after a quick search:

* [http://www.cancer.org/cancer/cancerbasics/signs-and-symptoms...](http://www.cancer.org/cancer/cancerbasics/signs-and-symptoms-of-cancer) * [http://www.macmillan.org.uk/Cancerinformation/Aboutcancer/Si...](http://www.macmillan.org.uk/Cancerinformation/Aboutcancer/Signssymptoms.aspx)

